
Thiel says he decided several years ago to try to cripple Gawker - bakztfuture
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/25/thiel-says-he-decided-several-years-ago-to-try-to-cripple-gawker/
======
ratfacemcgee
then he is my new hero, whoever he is.

